# Auflistung von Dialogtypen in Eclipse JFace



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://sureshkrishna.wordpress.com/2008/03/15/jface-dialogs-which-one-is-right-for-you/

Gruß Tom


----------

